# How much to raise a small breed per year?



## Brice (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi ya'll I'm in the SE and have pretty good grass most of the year.

So if I wanted a couple of the smaller breeds of cows, do you have any general idea of how much it might cost for other feed and needs?

I have a small shed type barn for some storage, do they need more than that? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

well, we cut our own hay, so I don't have a price on that. 

We're in the south in Middle TN and don't have any structure for the cows to routinely access. We do have a small spot where we can put them if they are sick, but in 8 yrs of cattle raising, we've only had cows in the barn overnight a handful of times. Most of the time if they can get out of the wind (even a row of hay bales or a treed area will work) they do just fine, esp. if they are a hardy european breed. Think about it. Black Angus are a scottish breed. They are bred for long cold winters. In fact, the cows are bothered more by the heat than the cold. Shade is something that they do need. So a tree or pole barn will be great.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

How many acres are you on and how much hay does it produce? Do you sell your extra?


----------



## Alice (Nov 20, 2013)

So cattle do not really neat a barn for staying in. That's good to know.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Alice said:


> So cattle do not really neat a barn for staying in. That's good to know.


No. I'm guessing you've never seen range cattle? Thousand of acres with no barn or home in sight. Pre humans they did just fine on there own. Trees are what they use for protection from the elements. They are pretty hardy.


----------



## Alice (Nov 20, 2013)

I do remember seeing range cattle on the plains out in TX and OK when traveling. I guess I just thought they had a barn they went to at night.


----------



## Brice (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry I've been so long coming back. Life just gets in the way.

I have right at an acre and a half. I don't sell any of the growth, just have it grow up in tall grass during the season and get a bushhog type mower to knock it down a couple of times a season. 

That's why I thought a couple of cows might be good on it and I could have some use of the land via the cattle and a roast in the winter.


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

You probably could put a steer or two out there. Just think about your water source, your fence, and a little shade. That's all you need.


----------



## DBPMAINEANJOU (Jan 16, 2014)

I would start with one and see how hong your feed lasts. If feed just hay my 2000+lb bull eats around 50 -60 lb of hay a day to give you some idea. I dont know if you have lowline cattle in your area they are a small version of Angus cattle and are suited to small holdings and will eat less per head .


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Dont buy just 1 bull. They go crazy at a yr old. Get a heifer or steer


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't buy just one of any cattle. They are a herd animal. You need at least 2.


----------

